# 11 Weeks



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My 11 week old Children of the GMO Corn mutt pack hatch.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dibs on the white with blacks. Sorry, I sort of have a thing about that color combination.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh wow! zip ties! I use them too!


----------

